# Do you talk to your yeast?



## Beer Ninja (8/9/14)

Whilst pitching the yeast to a nice chocolate stout today and I found myself talking to the yeast and wishing them well.

The more I thought about it the more I liked the Idea of talking to my little yeasties.

In future I might extend it into a more ritualistic event , do a little dance around the fermenter to encourage them in their work. Maybe a chant or three, possibly whilst wearing a dark hooded gown and burning incense. Who knows where it might end .... ritual sacrifice of the hop sock maybe?

Do _you_ talk to your yeasties or dance around the fermenter come full moon?


----------



## Adr_0 (8/9/14)

I think most brewers brewers do. 

The real question is: Do you talk _dirty_ to your yeast...


----------



## manticle (8/9/14)

I murder a goat every time I pitch.


----------



## Moad (8/9/14)

Bit early to be drinking on a Monday isn't it mate?


----------



## manticle (8/9/14)

After 12 where I'm sitting.


----------



## r055c0 (8/9/14)

I generally pitch 2 whole cartons of VB straight into my fermenter (tip for n00bs, if you buy longnecks you don't have to open as many bottles - lifehack!!), leave it for a week and then bottle, my mates reckon it's just as good as the the real thing!

Whats a yeast?


----------



## MHB (8/9/14)

[SIZE=medium]I may have mentioned in the past that I find it difficult to talk about both Yeast and Honey Bees, without anthropomorphising. That was talk about not to; except sometimes to swear at the bees.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]M[/SIZE]


----------



## Mardoo (8/9/14)

I definitely see my brewing as making an environment, feast, and resting place for a whole lot of living things to do their thing. Not in a serious way, jut a kind of happy factual way. No separating brewing from the circle of life though. I definitely put some good feelings my yeasts' way throughout the whole process. Happy beasties make better beer!


----------



## mofox1 (8/9/14)

MHB said:


> [SIZE=medium]I may have mentioned in the past that I find it difficult to talk about both Yeast and Honey Bees, without anthropomorphising. That was talk about not to; except sometimes to swear at the bees.[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=medium]M[/SIZE]


I can't think about Hunny Bee's without pondering it in the fuddly, soft muted voice of Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## TimT (8/9/14)

Talk to my yeast? Course I do. And occasionally shout....


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/9/14)

its interesting that tis thread showed up today.

Yesterday I checked on my beer and the pitched yeast had formed a yeast cake and it was now 14hrs ( extended lag ) and my wife heard me saying to the yeast and FV " come on now you can start fermenting yeast"......


----------



## menoetes (8/9/14)

...swearing counts, right?


----------



## brad81 (8/9/14)

Get the Mrs involved and give them a demonstration in front of the fermenter h34r:


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/9/14)

I wonder, you know how they did studies with plants. They spoke to some, played classical music to some, rock 'n roll to others, and heavy metal to others, and left some all alone to themselves.
They eventually figured out that certain plants like different music.
Wonder what yeast likes to listen to?


----------



## TimT (8/9/14)

It's well known that swearing helps - just like a sturdy thump on the back of a television that's gone on the blink will magically make the circuits realign.


----------



## Beer Ninja (8/9/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> I wonder, you know how they did studies with plants. They spoke to some, played classical music to some, rock 'n roll to others, and heavy metal to others, and left some all alone to themselves.
> They eventually figured out that certain plants like different music.
> *Wonder what yeast likes to listen to?*


Handels Worter Music?


----------



## JDW81 (8/9/14)

brad81 said:


> Get the Mrs involved and give them a demonstration in front of the fermenter h34r:


Wouldn't it be more appropriate to do it on your own given that yeast reproduce asexually?


----------



## TimT (8/9/14)

_Handels Worter Music?_

Folk music, perhaps? The Music of Malt-a?


----------



## Edgebrew (8/9/14)

I smack my smack pack like a disobedient avocado.


----------



## Curly79 (8/9/14)

Since I've been using aftermarket yeasts I have been snipping the top off the coopers kit yeast sachet, pouring em down the sink and wishing them "good luck". Just to give em a chance in life compared to an eternity in a foil packet. I don't feel so crazy after reading this thread. Ha ha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## black_labb (8/9/14)

I don't tend to have too in depth conversations with my yeast but I get on really well with some top cropping english and belgian yeasts, so much so they sometimes try and crawl out of the fermenter to see me.


----------



## brad81 (8/9/14)

JDW81 said:


> Wouldn't it be more appropriate to do it on your own given that yeast reproduce asexually?


Wouldn't be as much fun, and I don't like beer _that_ much. Besides, getting them into the habit of reproducing


----------



## Grott (8/9/14)

I generally find the yeast talking to me but I don't answer.


----------



## hwall95 (8/9/14)

I also generally find the yeast talking to me through releasing CO2 bubbles, but so far I haven't been able to translate it using Morse code as they appear to be talking gibberish.. I think there's a possibility they're drunk on sugar.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/9/14)

I asked my yeast for some guidance and here is what it said :
"Or do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived: neither the sexually immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor men who practice homosexuality, nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards (brewers), nor revilers, nor swindlers will inherit the kingdom of God".
Well that said it all.
Nev


----------



## philmud (8/9/14)

New Wyeast strain? Wy666 Westboro Baptist Ale?


----------



## Adr_0 (8/9/14)

Prince Imperial said:


> New Wyeast strain? Wy666 Westboro Baptist Ale?


This was a joke. I get jokes. I laugh at jokes.


----------



## GuyQLD (8/9/14)

Really Nev? I would have thought most strains of yeast would hold "Go forth and multiply" to be much more dear to their hearts than that verse.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (8/9/14)

MastersBrewery said:


> I wonder, you know how they did studies with plants. They spoke to some, played classical music to some, rock 'n roll to others, and heavy metal to others, and left some all alone to themselves.
> They eventually figured out that certain plants like different music.
> *Wonder what yeast likes to listen to*?


http://youtu.be/zxa2yxdW6UM

I usually play this song to the yeast when pitching, they love it.


----------



## philmud (8/9/14)

I play them "Number of the Yeast" by Iron Maiden


----------



## zooesk (8/9/14)

Moad said:


> Bit early to be drinking on a Monday isn't it mate?


Is it Monday?


----------



## QldKev (8/9/14)

They can't hear you talking, they have their cans (headphones) up too loud


----------



## jyo (8/9/14)

QldKev said:


> They can't hear you talking, they have their cans (headphones) up too loud


Look at them, just hanging out with their buddies.

I'm naked at almost every part of the brewing process. Is that intimate enough?


----------



## fletcher (8/9/14)

mine usually get a blasting of bowie


----------



## leighaus (8/9/14)

I pitch the yeast as I prop my freshly manscaped body next to my fermenter in an embracing spoon until i hear the joyous sound of gaseous extrusion that leads to a 5 minute spine tingling orgasm. I lie in the fetal position next to the fermenter reminiscing on the electric wave we just rode together through the mists of brewtopia.


----------



## Beer Ninja (9/9/14)

leighaus said:


> I pitch the yeast as I prop my freshly manscaped body next to my fermenter in an embracing spoon until i hear the joyous sound of gaseous extrusion that leads to a 5 minute spine tingling orgasm. I lie in the fetal position next to the fermenter reminiscing on the electric wave we just rode together through the mists of brewtopia.


Chuff me (Yorkshire phrase) you must have been putting down a Belgian 12% job to get a result like that!

Are you sure the aforementioned 'electric wave' wasn't from the heating belt that got lodged up your @rse in the throws of passion?


----------



## Grott (9/9/14)

leighaus said:


> I pitch the yeast as I prop my freshly manscaped body next to my fermenter in an embracing spoon until i hear the joyous sound of gaseous extrusion that leads to a 5 minute spine tingling orgasm. I lie in the fetal position next to the fermenter reminiscing on the electric wave we just rode together through the mists of brewtopia.


Help is available


----------



## klangers (24/9/14)

I also talk to my yeast.

It kinda makes some vaguely scientific sense. If sufficiently loud sounds of the right frequency (probably reasonably low) are emitted into the fermenter, it should help keep the yeast stirred up and mobile.


----------



## Beer Ninja (24/9/14)

klangers said:


> I also talk to my yeast.
> 
> It kinda makes some vaguely scientific sense. *If sufficiently loud sounds of the right frequency (probably reasonably low)* are emitted into the fermenter, it should help keep the yeast stirred up and mobile.
> 
> Yeah, the low frequency sounds may work well with a Belgian Abbey yeast as they would emulate the sounds of monks chanting. That would make those little Belgian yeasties feel right at home here on Aus


----------

